# Rate my pigeon



## Peckroy (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I'm completely new to this forum, but I'm here for the same reason as the rest of you rascals - I love pigeons.

I thought it would be fun to start a new thread where we all could rate each others pigeons. (Admin, if I've posted this in the wrong segment then please move it).

Anyways, here is my pigeon. He's called BikrrRrRRoy. You have to pronounce his name with the kind of rolling R's that are found in Skåne, in the south of Sweden.

So let's hear it - how would you rate my pigeon? 

//Jonas


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

Pretty head .. Spot in eye .. Beak needs trimming looks alittle crossed .


----------



## Peckroy (Oct 9, 2013)

Thank you for your comment, Ross. So if you would rate my dear BikrrRrRRoy from 1-10, what would your rating be?


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Can we get a few more pictures.
Dave


----------



## Peckroy (Oct 9, 2013)

I will take some new photos of him!

In the meantime I urge you all to rate him based on this picture, and I would also like to see pictures of your wonderful birds.

Let the rating begin!!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Err ... that's a wood pigeon, not a show pigeon (not in the sense that fanciers refer to show pigeons, anyway).


----------



## Peckroy (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi John,

You are absolutely correct - it is a wood pigeon. However, BikrrRrRRoy is my most valued jewel and I think that wood pigeons have a lot more personality than any other type of pigeon I've ever come across.

Which type of pigeon is your favorite? Discuss!


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

With what I see ...3/10 remember you asked.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

10/10, a perfect woodie. The beak is fine, no trimming needed. Wood pigeon beaks are designed for tearing leaves.


----------



## tboy (Mar 19, 2013)

His eyes say it all. Happy,healthy,well card for bird. Is h a solitary companion bird for you or do you have other pigeons?


----------



## RockPigeon<3er (Aug 2, 2012)

Ross Howard said:


> With what I see ...3/10 remember you asked.


Just wondering, why so low? The only 'issue' I see is the spot, otherwise he looks VERY healthy, bright beak colors, good head feathers, eyes bright & alert.
What made it such a low score? ^^ just wondering. 
I like the idea of a thread where we give our own personal opinions about pigeons.... Is that what you meant by this thread?


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

It's my personal opinion that was asked for so I gave it . Not knowing the breed of pigeon had me at a disadvantage with the beak . In most breeds it is a big fault if not a DQ . As for the spot in the eye that also is a fault . So all I could comment on was the head by the pic so the 3 was for feather condition of head . Why not a full pic plus wing spread etc & name of breed. As far as beak again without knowing breed how do you know color?


----------



## RockPigeon<3er (Aug 2, 2012)

Ross Howard said:


> It's my personal opinion that was asked for so I gave it . Not knowing the breed of pigeon had me at a disadvantage with the beak . In most breeds it is a big fault if not a DQ . As for the spot in the eye that also is a fault . So all I could comment on was the head by the pic so the 3 was for feather condition of head . Why not a full pic plus wing spread etc & name of breed. As far as beak again without knowing breed how do you know color?


Ok, cool ^^
But I do have one last question - how is the beak overgrown? Maybe I just don't see it, but it looks perfectly fine - it's a bit long, but the bottom & top meet up nicely. I don't see any bad overgrowth... 

And I was simply saying the beak colors were bright and nice, and I knew it was a wood pigeon because someone said it, including the OP.


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

It looks from that angle that the bottom beak rt side goes up inside top beak & hangs out over top. I can only go by what I see . In a normal show pigeon beaks do not overlap so are trimmed for show just like toe nails . One can only judge what you know & see.


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

here is one of heathers brunner pouter


----------



## Peckroy (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi Jason,

Thanks for your reply.

This is a classically beautiful Brunner Pouter and I rate it *9/10*.

Beautiful beak and seems to have a lot of personality.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)




----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

This is the first time to add a picture! Whhoo, if it worked it was real hard!! Excuse my ignorance of show birds. This is one of my best racing homers. The picture of the Brunner Pouter sort of freaked me out. Like I said excuse my ignorance I do not mean any disrespect!! Do you rate birds as type or is the Brunner Pouter what is expected of the pigeon breed?


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

Hopefully this is better, Sorry for practicing on your post!!


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

why would a brunner pouter freak you out . they look nothing like a normal pigeon or there globe ..lol.. that is a nice bird


----------



## Peckroy (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi Pigeonjim,

Thanks for sharing!

That is a fine specimen with good sized eyes, a bit uneven pattern but very nice coloration.

I rate your pigeon *7/10*.

Come on people - keep up the sharing and rating


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

Uneven pattern!!! He is just chubby like me!! BAAHAHAHA!!! LOL Thanks..


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (Oct 14, 2013)

Looks tasty! Can you give me your full address sir? I'll be there in a minute


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Peregrine Falcon said:


> Looks tasty! Can you give me your full address sir? I'll be there in a minute


Please stop trying to provoke people with your posts. This is a pigeon advocacy forum and we won't accept these types of posts. You have been warned.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

almondman said:


> Please stop trying to provoke people with your posts. This is a pigeon advocacy forum and we won't accept these types of posts. You have been warned.


Problem dealt with! Thank you John


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

Thank you Almondman


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

FYI - I actually didn't do anything. John_D banned him.


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

My pied Homer hen :
http://s13.postimg.org/t6tpby3xx/Hen.png


----------



## Peckroy (Oct 9, 2013)

Wow, such a beautiful Homer Hen. Looks like she got her game face on, too. Nice coloration and decent size.

I rate *8,5/10*


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

Peckroy said:


> Wow, such a beautiful Homer Hen. Looks like she got her game face on, too. Nice coloration and decent size.
> 
> I rate *8,5/10*


Thanks bro =)


----------



## RockPigeon<3er (Aug 2, 2012)

So the first is my homer boy, then it's my Linnie terrorizing the poor homer squab. The squabs normal pic wouldn't load so I just stuck with those 2 ^^


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

RockPigeon<3err : the pictures are just Amazing, but I am concerned about putting a baby pigeon with a parrot they can really harm,
It already bitten my hand and it's really painful :s

they look super cute by the way  (especially the homer in the first pic, I just love pied beauties  )


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Peckroy said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm completely new to this forum, but I'm here for the same reason as the rest of you rascals - I love pigeons.
> 
> ...


I would like to see a full picture.
Dave


----------



## RockPigeon<3er (Aug 2, 2012)

Abdulbaki said:


> RockPigeon<3err : the pictures are just Amazing, but I am concerned about putting a baby pigeon with a parrot they can really harm,
> It already bitten my hand and it's really painful :s
> 
> they look super cute by the way  (especially the homer in the first pic, I just love pied beauties  )


No worries, the Linnie is a sweet heart  she was trying to preen his feathers (I think she wanted to get off all his baby fuzz, lol). They were supervised and really only interacted because I wanted to see what'd happen, so I set them together. 
I understand your concern, but everyone is doing ok here, that and the pigeons live outside, whereas the parrots are indoor babies (I brought the squeaker in just because he was too cute!)
Thanks, I love pied ones as well


----------

